# First orchids for 10 gallon vertical



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

Looking for suggestions. Ive been looking at and researching orchids. Some species that ive researched to be good for beginner's are bulbo, pluerothallis, maxillaria and scaphosepalum. 

Want some insight and help before taking the plunge into orchids.

Some species in my cart and ive been eyeing are:
B. lasiochilum dark
P. rowleei dark
B. catenulatum 
B. falcatum var. velutinum
M. uncata giant
S. species aff. swertifolium
S. cimex

A little about my viv conditions, there will be no fan but there is a vent at the top (species thatll like more moist conditions) and many mounting spots. The light is just a dome light an inch or so away from the top with a screw in fluorescent bulb. Ill also be making some more movable mounts that are just cork bark attached to a suction cup so if conditions arent optimal I could move them. 










If there are any recommendations for other starter species or any growing tips for the species listed above. I will greatly appreciate it. Thanks! 


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

Got substrate and leaf litter yesterday. Added some java moss and selaginella (I think its uncinata). Broms will be here on thursday. No foolproof mini orchid recommendations? 











Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

Restrepia sp are generally easy and rewarding.

Pleurothallis grobyi 'small' is one of my favorites. P. caprimulgus is another favorite with weird, striped, slipper-shaped flowers.


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

kimcmich said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Restrepia sp are generally easy and rewarding.
> 
> Pleurothallis grobyi 'small' is one of my favorites. P. caprimulgus is another favorite with weird, striped, slipper-shaped flowers.


Thanks! Ill look into those. I was looking at bulbophyllum and pluerothallis for the lower prices of some species at andys. Mainly b. lasiochilum. Any tips for those?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Check out this thread... 


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/261146-total-n00bs-cheat-sheet-orchids-terrariums.html


Has all the info you need to get started.


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

cam1941 said:


> Check out this thread...
> 
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/261146-total-n00bs-cheat-sheet-orchids-terrariums.html
> ...


thanks! I saw that. I just couldnt find most of the species on andys website

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Leptotes bicolor is another orchid that does well in a variety of conditions, and I've also found it to be incredibly tolerant of change. It adapts quickly, has fairly large blooms compared to most vivarium-suitable species, and it's neither too difficult to find, nor terribly expensive.


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

Woodswalker said:


> Leptotes bicolor is another orchid that does well in a variety of conditions, and I've also found it to be incredibly tolerant of change. It adapts quickly, has fairly large blooms compared to most vivarium-suitable species, and it's neither too difficult to find, nor terribly expensive.


Thank you! I think im going to go with that one, b. lasiochilum and a pluerothallis or another bulbo. Andys has it for a pretty reasonable price 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

I would call Andy's and ask there site can be overly complicated and sometimes they have stuff that is not listed.

Also, J&L Orchid in CT is another great orchid store that seems to have everything Andy's doesn't. They are also very passionate about what they do.







JacobLopez said:


> thanks! I saw that. I just couldnt find most of the species on andys website
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

cam1941 said:


> I would call Andy's and ask there site can be overly complicated and sometimes they have stuff that is not listed.
> 
> Also, J&L Orchid in CT is another great orchid store that seems to have everything Andy's doesn't. They are also very passionate about what they do.


Thanks! I was looking at their site too. Youre right, they do have a lot andys doesnt

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

The most important think is that you pick orchids with generally the same care requirements. mostly temperature. it seems that you have already sorted that out. I think you should use an internal fan to prevent rotting of the roots but im not sure if thats acutally needed. Looking forward to how the build turns out.


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

Here are ones that have done well for me, as a beginner:

Pleurothallis corniculata
Restrepia brachypus
Stelis morganii 
Encyclia polybulbon 

Tropical Orchid Farm is another good source for orchids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

Y0urbestfriend said:


> The most important think is that you pick orchids with generally the same care requirements. mostly temperature. it seems that you have already sorted that out. I think you should use an internal fan to prevent rotting of the roots but im not sure if thats acutally needed. Looking forward to how the build turns out.


thanks! I am too. Its only my 3rd build, and im loving this hobby. I'll probably set up a fan when I get some orchids

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

Timbow said:


> Here are ones that have done well for me, as a beginner:
> 
> Pleurothallis corniculata
> Restrepia brachypus
> ...


Thanks! Ill check them out. It seems most pluerothallis and restrepia are good beginner orchids

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Keep in mind Scaphosepalums are sequential bloomers with ever-lengthening inflorescences. Swertifolium, while being compact for a Scaph, has an inflorescence that can reach over two feet.


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Keep in mind Scaphosepalums are sequential bloomers with ever-lengthening inflorescences. Swertifolium, while being compact for a Scaph, has an inflorescence that can reach over two feet.


Thanks for the heads up! Ill probably go with bulbos and pluerothallis for now and maybe restrepia

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

Got my broms today 

1 N. ampullacea san dieho wbc 94
1 N. olens vulcan 
1 N. chiquita linda
2 N. chiquita linda x fireball
1 N. red waif plus pup

Letting them hydrate a bit after shipment










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice new broms 
Might also want to try glass box tropicals, they have spectacular plants.


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

Frogsarefun said:


> Nice new broms
> Might also want to try glass box tropicals, they have spectacular plants.


thanks! and yeah. Ive been looking at their site. they do have some pretty spectacular plants

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

Got the broms in. had some extra so I put one in my intermedius imi tank and another in a plant grow out.

Im loving the olens vulcan. Hoping it keeps color. 









Red waif 









Ampullacea san diego wbc 94 and chiquita linda in top right









FTS









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## illucam (Oct 27, 2017)

Any updates on this viv?


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

Did you found the Orchids you were looking for?
These broms are a killer, where did you ordered them from?


----------



## Millerlite928 (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm also curious about any updates on this viv.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

If you're still looking, Lepanthes gargoyla are great for terrariums. They should be placed under something for shade, they like dim light, but they don't need much ventilation and have a lovely pendant growth habit. Keep the roots wet, shade them from bright light, and they're happy.


----------



## JacobLopez (Jul 21, 2014)

Here's some updates

Never got any orchids, just broms. The broms are from bromeliad.com 










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

I see you left the wood in!?!


----------

